# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ekuilbri i forcave ne Ballkan kerkon armatosjen e shqiptareve.

## DYDRINAS

A mendoni se vendosja e ekuilibrit dhe e paqes afatgjate ne Ballkan do te duhej te behej nder te tjera dhe me dhenjen e ndihmave ushtarake per armatosjen e shqiptareve?

----------


## veris

SA te kemi dajo kalin...........

----------


## Dorontina

Shqiptaret skan ekonomi te mjaftueshme per te ble arme por gjithsesi duhet te mban ne rradh te parê ushtrin para gjithash .bile bile nuk di a kryjn ushtrin shqiptaret ?Ne europ asht hjek ushtrija por jan ushtaret e karieres (me profesion ushtar )....
*Ekiliber asht shum veshtir te mabhet pasi qe tokat shqiptare jan zemra e Europes ...stragjedi ideale per "te interesuarit" ..po tregon vonesa e Pamvarsis se Koosves ......*

----------


## Edvin83

Une them se ushtria duhet te behet vullnetare e me milici, sepse e pame se sa efektive ishte ushtria shteterore ne 97 kur te gjithe dezertuan. PAstaj e kemi pare qe ne kohe lufte vetem ata qe e duan atdheun dalin e luftojne, ata qe i merr me zor te prishin me shume pune e nganjehere edhe sabotojne.

----------


## Dorontina

*Policet qe dezertojn jan kolaborator te dikujt* ...

----------


## RaPSouL

Skemi mend njeher , cna duhet armatimi ?

----------


## eri12ing

Po more,po ne vetem arme na duhen se te tjerat i bejme vete pa ndihmen e ndokujt.
Gjeneralet ilire mbajtene kembe romen,pashallaret shpetar turqine eme se fundmi kapedanet tane i dhane pavaresine edhe greqise qe nuk e pranon por nejse.

----------


## gaston

per ke armatosje e ke fjalen te popullit kosovar apo te shtetit shqipetar?

po e ke per popullin kosovare ta them me plot goje se ne rast nevoje do keshe gati per lufte gjithe ish uckn por tani dhe tmk....kosovaret kthyen vetem 1/4 e armatimit te tyre por armatimet e tjera jane te grumbulluara dhe te fshehura.....

tani shteti shqipetar...lere mo...per te dryshuar ekulibrimin i duhet nja 5-6 vjet....armatimi....besoj se e di gjendjen e armatimit te forcave te armatpsura ballkanike dhe atyre shqipetare......dikush me lart tha qe kemi ekonomi per te blere arme....fatkeqesisht edhe sikur tna i falin ne skemi gjendjen ti mirembajme ato spese tashme armatimet jane teper te shtrenjta ne mirembajtje....

----------


## Jack Watson

Absolutisht jo!

Edhe arme te na shperndajne ne, u shuam si komb brenda nje muaji. Ska nevoje per armiq, ne vrasim njeri tjetrin me pasionin me te madh.

Larg armeve!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Faktikisht une mendoj se Shqiperia ka nevoje te armatoset. Me kete armatosje kam parasysh zevendesimit e mjeteve te vjeteruara ushatarake me pjese me moderne qe i pershtaten nevojave te kohes. Megjithate niveli i armatimit duhet te jete ne harmoni me ruajtjen e paqes dhe balancave politike dhe ushtarake te vendeve te tjera ne Ballkan.

----------


## land

PO te armatoset ne Kuadrin e Natos kur te behemi antare dhe pasi ti kemi kaluar problemet e renda ekonomike(logjika,nuk mund te blesh arme kur e ke barkun bosh,mos e bejme si somalia qe vdesin qindra mijra nga uria,por lek per arme kane)

----------


## Dorontina

> Absolutisht jo!
> 
> Edhe arme te na shperndajne ne, u shuam si komb brenda nje muaji. Ska nevoje per armiq, ne vrasim njeri tjetrin me pasionin me te madh.
> 
> Larg armeve!


fjala asht per shtetin e jo shqiptart "tlima"  :perqeshje: ....

----------


## land

Dorontina, nuk e ka dhe aq keq Jack-u se ne si Shqiptare i shqyejme edhe depot e shtetit,e kemi bere njihere.
keshtu esht muhabeti ti xemla :xhemla:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rikonfigurimi i hartes ballkanike, kerkon nder te tjera dhe krijimin e nje ekuilibri te ri te forcave.
Shperberja e Jugosllavise coi ne krijimin e dy shteteve super te armatosura, Serbise dhe Kroacise.
Nga ana tjeter eshte duke u krijuar dhe afirmuar shume shpejt dhe faktori shqiptar, por ky vetem ne aspektin gjeografik, sepse ne aspektin ekonomik dhe vecanerisht ate ushtarak ai eshte ende i dobet.
Paqja arrihet dhe garantohet vetem atehere kur te jete vendosur ekuilibri i tre popujve, pra serbe, shqiptare dhe kroate.
Per kete qellimeshte mese e nevojshme qe SHBA dhe NATO te ndihmojne shqiptaret qe te krijojne nje ushtri moderne ne te gjitha drejtimet.
Anetaresia ne NATO, vitin qe vjen, ka per te qene dhe drita jeshile per te furnizuar dhe pajisur ushtrine shqiptare me mjetet dhe pajisjet me moderne.
Nuk ka kurre paqe te garantuar, pa nje ekuiliber te forcave ne te gjitha drejtimet.
Marredheniet miqesore le te krijohen e le te perparojne me te gjithe poput e me te gjitha shtetet, por ushtria shqiptare te jete kurdohere ne lartesine e duhur dhe me armatimin me modern te kohes.
Rritja dhe zhvillimi i ekonomise, duhet te beje te mundur qe ushtria te perfitoje nje perqindje me te madhe nga buxheti i shtetit, ashtu sic e ane te gjitha vendet e NATO-s.

----------


## skipetar

> A mendoni se vendosja e ekuilibrit dhe e paqes afatgjate ne Ballkan do te duhej te behej nder te tjera dhe me *dhenjen e ndihmave* ushtarake per armatosjen e shqiptareve?



Armatimi blehet - me 2/3 e të ardhurave të mërgimtarëve.

Me armatim të falur shëndrrohesh në "mish për topa" në luftë për të mirë të atij që ta falë armatimin.

----------


## Artson

*Me pak fjale te ndjekim politiken ruse... ne darke krruan dhembet me plumba kallashi.

*

----------


## land

> Armatimi blehet - me 2/3 e të ardhurave të mërgimtarëve.


ça thu mer ti?ça i ke kto ide koti?pra nese une arrij te kursej (e supozoj)600 euro ne muaj, 400 i do ti,i paske thon trunit pirdhu.

PS.Antaresimi i Shqiperise ne Nato e ben Shqiperine praktikisht nje vend te paprekshem,shikoni pak konjukturat boterore,apo flisni ne tym sa per te kaluar radhen,ajde pall ariu ajde. :Lulja3:

----------


## Auroraa

Mendoj qe po duhet bere ashtu  por mos po fillojne shqiptare ne mes vete luften se.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nje incident i vogel ne kufinjte shqiptaro-jugosllave (ish) do mjaftonte qe europianet ta lejne Shqiperine edhe nja 50 vjet te tjere jashte NATOs! Po sic duhet ta keni kuptuar ceshtja shqiptare ndihmohet me mire nga nje shtet aleat me euro-atlantiket sesa nje shtet te ndare me vete (sic kemi qene dhe po mbetetmi).

Pra zgjidhja eshte qe ministri i jashtem mos bej xhiro prokurorive e gjykatave por te bej xhiro kryeqyteteve te aleateve qe politika jone e karbonizuar i ka harruar fare!

Pra nje mbetet zgjidhja : ta flijoj Bashen Bisha per hir te Kosoves, se ne Shqiptaret edhe vet Bishen do e flijonim per hir te Kosoves! Kosoves i mbeten dy muaj akoma dhe ministri i jashtem shqiptar nuk ka hedhur njehere kemben jashte Tiranes, deri sa ti bejne ndonje arrest shtepie (ku ku per ne, hajde dru me pre) nderkohe qe aleatet tradicionale mbi Kosoven i kemi bere hasha kurse aleate te rinje mbi Kosoven (me nje hajdut ne krye te diplomacise) sot zore se i gjen!


Zoti e ndihmofte Shqiperine dhe Kosoven!
amin

----------


## ujkus

o shoke dhe shoke me nje kembe mangut , tani me shume se kurre na duhet diplomacia dhe historia 
historianet duhet te punojne shume dhe te nxjerrin faket qe ne jemi nje kombi i vetem dhe eshte e drejt jone legjitime per patriotet tane . Ej jemi ne paqe dhe duhet te luftojme me armet e paqes . ministria e mbrojtjes te vashdoje me planin e vete . po te kete lufte te jeni te sigurte se do te na vine armet vete.shqiperia ka nevoje per nje kohezion te intelektualeve dhe nje pranim te se vertetes se madhe . "jemi nje ere qe deri tani japim vetem stuhi ,kurse te drejtuar japim energji "

----------

